# ¿ Xorg-Server ? (¡¡Solucionado!!)

## Drake

hola.. tengo un problema (para variar)..toy instalando X para LXDE..y me resulta este problema..

pongo 

```
emerge -pv xorg-server
```

y me dice que el paquete ya esta instalado ... y si se reinstala tendria que bajar 0 kilobytes

¿ tengo que instalar el xorg-X11 ? tengo entendido que xorg-server puede reemplazar a xorg-x11!!

Cuando trato de hacer correr las X 

```
startx
```

Resultado

```

failed to initialize glx extension (compatible nvidia x driver not found)

```

Instale 

```
emerge nvidia-drivers
```

edite el make.conf agregandole 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

que puede ser ??Last edited by Drake on Thu Mar 18, 2010 8:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

modprobe nvidia

y que que no tenga que bajar nada solo significa q tenes el source, que no tiene que bajarlo, no quiere decir que este instalado

----------

## ekz

Xorg-server es el "corazón" de Xorg. Xorg-x11 es un metapaquete (un paquete virtual que al instalarlo trae consigo a otros paquetes) que entre otras cosas instala el paquete xorg-server.

Al instalar xorg-x11 se instala xorg-server, pero no visceversa.

Ahora ni idea si únicamente con xorg-server se pueda tener entorno gráfico (creo que la USE "minimal" se encarga de esto)

¡Saludos!

----------

## pelelademadera

sisi, con xorg-server anda perfecto. xorg-x11 vendria a ser kde-meta, y server un kdebase-startkde

----------

## Drake

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> modprobe nvidia
> 
> y que que no tenga que bajar nada solo significa q tenes el source, que no tiene que bajarlo, no quiere decir que este instalado

 

hice modprobe nvidia

y luego startx y me aparece lo mismo no se que mas hacer.. desintale el xorg-x11 

```
emerge --umerge xorg-x11
```

nose que mas hacer..

PD:gracias por las respuesta sobre Xorg.. pero aun no puedo solucionar esto.. no se que me falta...

----------

## i92guboj

```

failed to initialize glx extension (compatible nvidia x driver not found)

```

Al margen de paquetes y meta-paquetes, no se como has llegado a la conclusión de que este error que aparece arriba tiene algo que ver con xorg-x11 vs. xorg-server. Porque no tiene nada que ver con eso, sino como es lógico con el driver propietario de nVidia.

El fallo puede deberse a un número de causas. Entre las más probables están las siguientes:

No has compilado el módulo drm del kernel de nvidia contra la versión del kernel que estás usando. Usa ls -ld /usr/src/linux y uname -r, si ambos no coinciden ajusta /usr/src/linux de forma correcta. Luego emerge nvidia-drivers.

La versión del kernel que estás usando no está soportada aún por los drivers de nvidia. No los uso desde hace tiempo así que tendrás que informarte en otro sitio sobre tal asunto.

El módulo no se ha cargado por cualquier otro problema. Usa modprobe nvidia y observa si hay algún error en la salida. Mira también en la salida de dmesg por si vieras algo relevante.

Otra cosa que debería hacer es echar un vistazo en /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Seguramente haya más información sobre el problema real.

----------

## Drake

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> failed to initialize glx extension (compatible nvidia x driver not found)
> ...

 

Xorg.0.log

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux Sonic 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Tue Mar 16 22:31:56 CLT 2010 i686

Build Date: 17 March 2010  04:50:33PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar 17 21:18:18 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x3aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:5:0:0) 10de:0421:1019:1806 nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfc000000/16777216, 0xa0000000/536870912, I/O @ 0x00006c00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

      Driver   "nv"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:55:08 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.1.16

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fbdev_drv.so

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.4.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

   Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

   Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

   GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

   GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

   Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

   GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

   Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,

   GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,

   GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,

   GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,

   GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,

   GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,

   GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,

   GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

   Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

   GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,

   GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

   GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

   Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,

   GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,

   GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,

   GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,

   GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,

   Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,

   GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,

   GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,

   GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro NVS 440, Quadro FX 550,

   Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

   GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

   GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

   GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 7100 GS,

   GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT,

   GeForce 6200, GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,

   GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,

   GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7350 LE,

   GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300,

   GeForce Go 7400, GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M,

   Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M, GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350,

   GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7650 GS, GeForce 7600 GT, GeForce 7600 GS,

   GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce Go 7700,

   GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT, Quadro NVS 300M,

   GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560, GeForce 7900 GTX,

   GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 7950 GX2,

   GeForce 7950 GT, GeForce Go 7950 GTX, GeForce Go 7900 GS,

   GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M, Quadro FX 1500M,

   Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500, Quadro FX 4500 X2,

   GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100, GeForce Go 6150,

   Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE, GeForce Go 6100,

   GeForce 6150SE, GeForce 6100 nForce 405, GeForce 6100 nForce 400,

   GeForce 6100 nForce 420, GeForce 8800 GTX, GeForce 8800 GTS,

   GeForce 8800 Ultra, Quadro FX 5600, Quadro FX 4600, GeForce 8600 GTS,

   GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

   GeForce 9500M GS, GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 9650M GS,

   GeForce 8700M GT, Quadro FX 370, Quadro NVS 320M, Quadro FX 570M,

   Quadro FX 1600M, Quadro FX 570, Quadro FX 1700, GeForce 8400 SE,

   GeForce 8500 GT, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

   GeForce 8600M GS, GeForce 8400M GT, GeForce 8400M GS,

   GeForce 8400M G, Quadro NVS 140M, Quadro NVS 130M, Quadro NVS 135M,

   GeForce 9400 GT, Quadro FX 360M, GeForce 9300M G, Quadro NVS 290,

   GeForce GTX 295, GeForce GTX 280, GeForce GTX 260, GeForce GTX 285,

   GeForce GTX 275, GeForce GTX 295, Quadro CX, Quadro FX 5800,

   Quadro FX 4800, Quadro FX 3800, GeForce 8800 GTS 512,

   GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GX2, GeForce 9800 GT,

   GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTS 240, GeForce 9800M GTX,

   GeForce 8800M GTS, GeForce GTX 280M, GeForce 9800M GT,

   GeForce 8800M GTX, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce 9600 GSO,

   GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GTX, GeForce 9800 GTX+,

   GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce GTS 250, GeForce 9800M GTX,

   GeForce GTX 260M, Quadro FX 3700, Quadro FX 3600M, Quadro FX 2800M,

   Quadro FX 3700M, Quadro FX 3800M, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GS,

   GeForce 9600 GSO 512, GeForce GT 130, GeForce GT 140,

   GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9700M GTS, GeForce 9800M GS,

   GeForce 9800M GTS, Quadro FX 1800, Quadro FX 2700M, GeForce 9500 GT,

   GeForce 9400 GT, GeForce 9500 GT, GeForce 9500 GS, GeForce GT 120,

   GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 9600M GS, GeForce 9600M GT,

   GeForce 9700M GT, GeForce 9500M G, GeForce 9650M GT, GeForce GT 130M,

   GeForce 9500 GT, Quadro FX 380, Quadro FX 580, Quadro FX 1700M,

   Quadro FX 770M, GeForce 9300 GE, GeForce 9300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

   GeForce 9300M GS, GeForce G100, GeForce 9200M GS, GeForce 9300M GS,

   Quadro NVS 150M, Quadro NVS 160M, GeForce G 105M, GeForce G 103M,

   Quadro NVS 420, Quadro FX 370 LP, Quadro NVS 450, Quadro NVS 295,

   GeForce GT 220, GeForce 210, GeForce GT 230M, GeForce GT 240M,

   GeForce G210, GeForce 205, GeForce 310, GeForce 210, GeForce 310,

   GeForce G210M, Quadro FX 380 LP, GeForce GT 240, GeForce GTS 260M,

   GeForce GTS 250M

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 05@00:00:0

(--) NV: Found NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT at 05@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.0.2

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Console is VGA mode 0x3

(II) NV(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NV(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): MMIO registers mapped at 0xb4dac000

(WW) NV(0): BAR1 is > 256 MB, which is probably wrong.  Clamping to 256 MB.

(--) NV(0): Total video RAM: 512.0 MB

(--) NV(0):       BAR1 size: 256.0 MB

(--) NV(0):   Mapped memory: 256.0 MB

(II) NV(0): Linear framebuffer mapped at 0xa4dac000

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(--) NV(0): Connector map:

(--) NV(0):   Bus 0 -> DAC1

(--) NV(0):   Bus 0 -> SOR0

(--) NV(0):   Bus 1 -> DAC2

(--) NV(0): Load detection: 340

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C0" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

(II) NV(0): Output DVI0 has no monitor section

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C1" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Output VGA2 has no monitor section

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 0...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA1 ... nothing.

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 1...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C1:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C1:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(--) NV(0): DDC detected a CRT:

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 272  Serial#: 1346711863

(II) NV(0): Year: 2007  Week: 6

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) NV(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) NV(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) NV(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.650 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.080   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

(II) NV(0): Supported established timings:

(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) NV(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) NV(0): Serial No: HVZP205836

(II) NV(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) NV(0):    00ffffffffffff004c2d720237314550

(II) NV(0):    061101030e221b782aaea1a6544c9926

(II) NV(0):    145054bfef8081808140714f01010101

(II) NV(0):    010101010101302a009851002a403070

(II) NV(0):    1300520e1100001e000000fd00384b1e

(II) NV(0):    510e000a202020202020000000fc0053

(II) NV(0):    796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

(II) NV(0):    0048565a503230353833360a20200080

(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA2 ... found one!

(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 626

(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

(II) NV(0): Output DVI0 disconnected

(II) NV(0): Output VGA2 connected

(II) NV(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) NV(0): Output VGA2 using initial mode 1280x1024

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1280x1280 (pitch 1280)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 30.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.0 kHz, 66.7 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "720x400": 28.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(==) NV(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.2.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fbdev_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfbdevhw.so

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(--) NV(0): 153.75 MB available for offscreen pixmaps

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NV(0): DPMS enabled

(II) NV(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

(II) NV(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 270

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Genius 4D Scroll Mouse

(**) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Genius 4D Scroll Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Sleep Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

uname -r 

```
2.6.31-gentoo-r10
```

ls -ld /usr/src/linux

```
linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10
```

ocupe genkernel, asi que no creoo que tenga problema de kernel..me tink que el problema soy yo  :Sad:  ..andaba googleando el otro y me parece que lei algo parecido.. el xorg me esta usando driver "nv" y deberia ocupar driver nvidia..algo asi.. pero nunca aparecio la solucion :S...

a todo esto arriba del error de failed to initialize glx extension (compatible nvidia x driver not found) aparece que no peude encontrar 2 modulos dry y dry2..

----------

## pelelademadera

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) 

pastea tu xorg.conf

----------

## Drake

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) 
> 
> pastea tu xorg.conf

 

Xorg.conf /root/xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nv"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "G86 [GeForce 8500 GT]"

   BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que estás arrancado xorg sin ningún archivo de configuración, Copia tu /root/xorg.conf a /etc/X11/.

----------

## Drake

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Creo que estás arrancado xorg sin ningún archivo de configuración, Copia tu /root/xorg.conf a /etc/X11/.

 

cp /root/xorg.conf /etc/X11/

medio el mismo error..

----------

## i92guboj

Estas usando el driver "nv", que no es apto para ningún tipo de aceleración 3D. El driver que deberías estar usando es "nvidia", que es el proporcionado por el paquete "nvidia-drivers". Dicho driver require un xorg.conf configurado a tal efecto. El que has pegado tiene la siguiente línea:

```
Driver "nv"
```

Que obviamente cargará "nv", y no "nvidia".

----------

## Drake

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Estas usando el driver "nv", que no es apto para ningún tipo de aceleración 3D. El driver que deberías estar usando es "nvidia", que es el proporcionado por el paquete "nvidia-drivers". Dicho driver require un xorg.conf configurado a tal efecto. El que has pegado tiene la siguiente línea:
> 
> ```
> Driver "nv"
> ```
> ...

 

al xorg.conf /root/xorg.conf .. le cambie el NV por nvidia y luego lo copie a /etc/x11

funciono.. pero no aun no me funcionan las X.. tengo un lio que no encuentro 2 modulos Dri y Dri2..

```
(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0) 

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0) 
```

----------

## i92guboj

 *Drake wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Estas usando el driver "nv", que no es apto para ningún tipo de aceleración 3D. El driver que deberías estar usando es "nvidia", que es el proporcionado por el paquete "nvidia-drivers". Dicho driver require un xorg.conf configurado a tal efecto. El que has pegado tiene la siguiente línea:
> 
> ```
> Driver "nv"
> ```
> ...

 

Ese no debería ser el problema. Hasta donde alcanza mi memoria, tanto fglrx como nvidia tienen sus propias extensiones propietarias y no usan los mecanismos dri/dri2 de X.org. Si puedes, pega el nuevo log tras haber cambiado el driver a "nvidia".

----------

## Drake

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Drake wrote:*    *i92guboj wrote:*   Estas usando el driver "nv", que no es apto para ningún tipo de aceleración 3D. El driver que deberías estar usando es "nvidia", que es el proporcionado por el paquete "nvidia-drivers". Dicho driver require un xorg.conf configurado a tal efecto. El que has pegado tiene la siguiente línea:
> 
> ```
> Driver "nv"
> ```
> ...

 

ahy va.. 

Xorg.0.log

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux Sonic 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Tue Mar 16 22:31:56 CLT 2010 i686

Build Date: 18 March 2010  09:58:46AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Mar 18 10:42:10 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x3aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:5:0:0) 10de:0421:1019:1806 nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfc000000/16777216, 0xa0000000/536870912, I/O @ 0x00006c00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:55:08 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:26:00 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 05@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) Mar 18 10:42:11 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Mar 18 10:42:11 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Mar 18 10:42:11 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8500 GT (G86) at PCI:5:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.86.37.00.90

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8500 GT at PCI:5:0:0:

(--) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-1)

(--) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

(==) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): 

(==) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): 

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Mar 18 10:42:12 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Genius 4D Scroll Mouse

(**) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Genius 4D Scroll Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Genius 4D Scroll Mouse: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Sleep Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

----------

## i92guboj

No parece que haya ningún error grave ahí. ¿Qué ocurre exactamente ahora al usar "startx" con el nuevo driver? X parece iniciar bien, quizás sea tu gestor de ventanas o escritorio es que tiene problemas ahora. ¿Puedes probar a usar un gestor de ventanas sencillo como fluxbox, openbox o algo similar?

----------

## Drake

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> No parece que haya ningún error grave ahí. ¿Qué ocurre exactamente ahora al usar "startx" con el nuevo driver? X parece iniciar bien, quizás sea tu gestor de ventanas o escritorio es que tiene problemas ahora. ¿Puedes probar a usar un gestor de ventanas sencillo como fluxbox, openbox o algo similar?

 

no tengo niun escrtiorio estaba pensando en poner LXDE.. pero primero tenia que instalar la X..

Al momento teclear startx.. dice que no encuentro xterm xclock twn del xinitrc

y al final

waiting to x server to shutdown.Last edited by Drake on Thu Mar 18, 2010 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Tienes que tener hal instalado y arrancado o deshabilitar (false) la variable AllowEmptyInput en el archivo xorg.conf.

----------

## Drake

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Tienes que tener hal instalado y arrancado o deshabilitar (false) la variable AllowEmptyInput en el archivo xorg.conf.

 

AllowEmptyInput esa variable no existe en mi xorg.conf.

el hal .. ya lo tengo instalado.. 

sobre hal hice eso

 *Quote:*   

> Listado de Código 2.4: Instalando Xorg
> 
> # emerge xorg-server
> 
> Nota: Podría instalar el meta-paquete xorg-x11 en vez del de menor tamaño xorg-server. En cuanto a funcionalidad, xorg-x11 y xorg-server son idénticos. De todos modos, xorg-x11 trae muchos más paquetes de los que probablemente vaya a necesitar, como por ejemplo una gran variedad de fuentes en distintos idiomas. No son necesarias para un entorno de escritorio corriente.
> ...

 

----------

## quilosaq

¿Puedes ejecutar startx como root?

----------

## Drake

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Puedes ejecutar startx como root?

 

si lo ejecuto como usuario.. me dice problema de autoridad ..(xauth).. y luego se nubla la pantalla.. y despues aparece lo mismo que me dice con root..

como root.. no me dice nada.... solo la oracion de shutdown

----------

## quilosaq

Yo probaría a instalar el gestor de ventanas mínimo: twm

----------

## Drake

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Yo probaría a instalar el gestor de ventanas mínimo: twm

 

ya instale el twm.. hice startx.. y ahora me pide xclock y xterm.... toy instalando el resto.. ojala que seha eso..

----------

## Drake

¡¡BUENISIMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!...MUCHAS GRACIASSS... SE LO AGRADESCO A TODOS..

EN ESPECIAL A LOS QUE AYUDARON.... habia que instalar twm xterm xclock.. con eso andaba!! =D !!!

PD:le meti tanta mano al pobre gentoo que tendre que formatiar,pero esta ves voy hacer una kernel compilada a mi gusto..... pero tengo el post  :Razz: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Drake wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   No parece que haya ningún error grave ahí. ¿Qué ocurre exactamente ahora al usar "startx" con el nuevo driver? X parece iniciar bien, quizás sea tu gestor de ventanas o escritorio es que tiene problemas ahora. ¿Puedes probar a usar un gestor de ventanas sencillo como fluxbox, openbox o algo similar? 
> 
> no tengo niun escrtiorio estaba pensando en poner LXDE.. pero primero tenia que instalar la X..
> 
> Al momento teclear startx.. dice que no encuentro xterm xclock twn del xinitrc
> ...

 

X por si mismo no es capaz de existir. Necesita que una aplicación cliente lo mantenga "vivo". Normalmente dicha aplicación es el gestor de ventanas, pero cualquier programa vale. Lo que sucede es que la sesión por defecto inicia twm, xterm y xclock. Si no se encuentra twm entonces X se ejecuta y a continuación muere. No es obligatorio tener twm instalado, pero si no lo tienes necesitas configurar X para iniciar algún otro WM o escritorio. X por si solo no sirve para nada.

----------

## Drake

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Drake wrote:*    *i92guboj wrote:*   No parece que haya ningún error grave ahí. ¿Qué ocurre exactamente ahora al usar "startx" con el nuevo driver? X parece iniciar bien, quizás sea tu gestor de ventanas o escritorio es que tiene problemas ahora. ¿Puedes probar a usar un gestor de ventanas sencillo como fluxbox, openbox o algo similar? 
> 
> no tengo niun escrtiorio estaba pensando en poner LXDE.. pero primero tenia que instalar la X..
> 
> Al momento teclear startx.. dice que no encuentro xterm xclock twn del xinitrc
> ...

 

osea no tengo pq instalar twm .. si voy a poner LXDE??

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No, no es necesario.

De hecho, TWM no sirve de mucho, no es mas que tres consolas, un reloj y ya... Bastante rudimentario (me ha sacado de apuros unas cuantas veces pero de ahí a ser necesario, no, para nada).

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> No, no es necesario.
> 
> De hecho, TWM no sirve de mucho, no es mas que tres consolas, un reloj y ya... Bastante rudimentario (me ha sacado de apuros unas cuantas veces pero de ahí a ser necesario, no, para nada).
> 
> Salud!

 

Efectivamente no es necesario para nada. Solo puntualizar que las consolas y el reloj en realidad no tienen nada que ver con TWM, que es solo un gestor de ventanas muy sencillo. Es la sesión predefinida la que incluye esos añadido.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Buen punto.

Salud!

----------

## Drake

Genial probare.. si me funciona LXDE ahora sin instalar TWM xclock etc..osea corriendo los driver de la envidia no deberia pq tener atado..

PD:Que sucede si instalao LXDE y en las USE no pongo LXDE ?? .. ahy manera que el emerge agregue las use automaticamente??

----------

## i92guboj

 *Drake wrote:*   

> Genial probare.. si me funciona LXDE ahora sin instalar TWM xclock etc..osea corriendo los driver de la envidia no deberia pq tener atado..
> 
> PD:Que sucede si instalao LXDE y en las USE no pongo LXDE ?? .. ahy manera que el emerge agregue las use automaticamente??

 

No hay ningún ebuild que tenga un USE flag "lxde". En cuanto a lo de agregarlas automáticamente, no es posible. Al menos hasta que portage tenga la capacidad de leer nuestra mente o adivinar lo que pensamos. Existen utilidades para hacer más "fácil" la edición de USE flags, como ufed. Pero jamás las he usado así que no puedo comentar sobre sus capacidades concretas.

----------

## Drake

Genial.. instale lxde y me funciono super bien..aunque como que me faltara algo :S .. lxde ocupa gtk enginer??daa... tp encuentro como cambiarle el idioma..

cuando trato de iniciar como usuario el lxde me dice xaith timeout in locking authority file //.Xauthority

                                                                                                                                 //.serverauth.123337Last edited by Drake on Mon Mar 22, 2010 3:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

con generar las locales bbien, con locale-gen y poner en /etc/env.d/02locale lo siguiente

```
LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

funciona perfectamente en español

claro esta que AR es xq soy argento...

----------

## Drake

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> con generar las locales bbien, con locale-gen y poner en /etc/env.d/02locale lo siguiente
> 
> ```
> LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
> 
> ...

 

ya lo hice... y luego hice un locale-gen y no me paso nada..

tube que crear el archivo 02locale... 

```
LANG="es_CL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

tendre que volver a instalar el LXDE ?

----------

## Drake

genial.. encontre lo del lenguaje.. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml?style=printable

ahora toy bsucando para que me inicie automaticamente el LXDE cuando encienda la torre..no lo encuentro..

el LXDE se me ve como corriendo una aplicacion de gtk en kde sin tener gtk-enginer

----------

